
Facebook Doesn’t Plan to Be GDPR Compliant - bozho
https://medium.com/@bozhobg/facebook-doesnt-plan-to-be-gdpr-compliant-7f775231c497
======
bausshf
They will get a huge backlash from the fine if they don't become compliant,
because the fines can be up to 4% of your global revenue. That could cost
Facebook billions.

